# FB bridges?



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone know what the story is with those and what’s being done to come up with a quick solution?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Which bridges are you referring to? Is that why the youth fair is being relocated?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Which bridges are you referring to? Is that why the youth fair is being relocated?


 From what I've heard the bridges on the main road are no longer certified to hold motor vehicles.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

If that it true then I want to know who’s bright idea it was to wait until 50 days before the season opener to notice it. 

I think if I was a WMA manager I’d do an evaluation of the area in early spring and make a list of summer projects and start with the priorities. BUT, I’m just a framer, no take that back, I’m a carpenter. A framer is a term I’d use for a less experienced wood worker..😝


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... hey, at least I get the crowns facing the right way. :mrgreen:




-DallanC


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Where did you hear this?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.utahwaterfowlfair.com/


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure they are scrambling to find funds to repair the bridges.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm sure they are scrambling to find funds to repair the bridges.


Hey I've got an idea! Why don't we get Darin to hit up his bed buddies at $FW, for some more "no strings attached" favors? We wouldn't even need their "pull
In Washington" for this to happen, the Utah DWR are already their best friends. They did just rake in a record setting number of "conservation funds" at their last expo, several million at least... it would be nice for them to have an actual object to show where this conservation money is being spent other than us just taking their word for it


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised that the bridges / water structures have lasted this long. 

Has anyone had a conversation with Jason about this?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I'm kind of surprised that the bridges / water structures have lasted this long.
> 
> Has anyone had a conversation with Jason about this?


I think you should give him a call, Jer. He doesn't seem to like talking to me.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> I think you should give him a call, Jer. He doesn't seem to like talking to me.


I wonder why lol
Another bridge you've fried lol. Boom I couldn't help myself.

Don't feel bad he doesn't answer my calls either.

E bike sells could be through the roof and the south parking lot will be full?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I wonder why lol
> Another bridge you've fried lol. Boom I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Don't feel bad he doesn't answer my calls either.
> ...


I think a guy could make some money building bike trailers. Where will you launch?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm pretty certain that the bridge work will be finished before the season opens. FB sees more motorized traffic than any other WMA in the state.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm pretty certain that the bridge work will be finished before the season opens. FB sees more motorized traffic than any other WMA in the state.


Let's hope, I mean this is the UT DWR were talking about here..


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok I got this info second. A state inspector condemned the 2 main bridges on unit one and the cement bridge over the $hit ditch. The quick fix for this fall is to put a temporary metal plate on the bridges to get by until next year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like the guys out there are just driving the roads chewing sunflower seeds, doing a whole lotta nothin!

But, I’ve been known to be super critical..


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Probably after the dump truck went through the bridge at Ogden all the WMA bridges got inspected.
Since all work for the state is done by the lowest bidder it's no surprise that current bridges don't meet some inspectors standards of safety.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe they should build a parking lot near the office at FB and make the entire area motorless. This would also provide hunters more opportunity to give feedback to Jason. Just think how good the hunting would be, way better than the New State.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

When its all said and done the entrance will be at the bottom of Glover's Lane. It will be straight shot to the unit one dike.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok i have not read all of the comments. 



So here it goes. yes the two bridges are not safe for trucks cars to drive over them. So they have closed the road. they will ot be ready for the youth fair and maybe the youth hunt and maybe the opener. I Agree they waited to long to start doing the work now.So if you plan on hunting there on the youth hunt or the opener you better make a back up plan. the youth fair will be help on top o goose egg this year. they are still plan on giving boat rides the last we talked about in the meeting.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So if they waited to long (which is obvious) then what were they doing in the mean time??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> So if they waited to long (which is obvious) then what were they doing in the mean time??


they way the state works it could take for ever. who knows what they was doing


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

dkhntrdstn said:


> ok i have not read all of the comments.
> 
> So here it goes. yes the two bridges are not safe for trucks cars to drive over them. So they have closed the road. they will ot be ready for the youth fair and maybe the youth hunt and maybe the opener. I Agree they waited to long to start doing the work now.So if you plan on hunting there on the youth hunt or the opener you better make a back up plan. the youth fair will be help on top o goose egg this year. they are still plan on giving boat rides the last we talked about in the meeting.


How are they going to give Boat rides when they can't get their trucks to the launch?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> Anyone know what the story is with those and what's being done to come up with a quick solution?


Just a quick update: We're hoping to have the temporary bridge structures in place sometime between Aug. 27-29. If there's a delay in the delivery of those structures, the timeframe might extend into early September. We're working to secure the necessary funding to get permanent bridges in place as soon as possible.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Amy thank you for the update.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> How are they going to give Boat rides when they can't get their trucks to the launch?


they are going to drive around to the other side and then come back to the boat launch to launch the boats in unite 1


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Probably after the dump truck went through the bridge at Ogden all the WMA bridges got inspected.
> Since all work for the state is done by the lowest bidder it's no surprise that current bridges don't meet some inspectors standards of safety.


Those bridges that have been condemned were built in 1939. I spoke with Jason and Dave Wednesday and they were confident all would be well by the youth fair but most definitely by the hunt.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Temporary bridges are in place and will allow normal access. DWR may take a few days to fully distribute the information.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

does this mean the youth fair is back in the Turpin parking lot?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> does this mean the youth fair is back in the Turpin parking lot?


YES!!!

Bring your friend's kids and a neighbor kid too.


----------

